# Alert, meldung ausblenden



## svalona (22. Feb 2010)

hi leute, 

habe ein externes Javascript in meine HP eingebunden, da erscheint immer die meldung /alert  "TRIAL VERSION" in der ausgabe im screen. es liegen 2 java dateien auf mein server habe in keiner die meldung gefunden um sie rauszunehmen, wo kann sich diese verstecken. Oder ist so eine meldung in javascript anders definiert???Danke

 wollte den quelltext der  javadatei einfügen ist aber zu lang


----------



## Michael... (22. Feb 2010)

Java != JavaScript
wenn in den lokalen Scriptdateien nichts von *alert*(..) steht, vielleicht wird ja was aus dem Netz angezogen?


----------



## Gast2 (22. Feb 2010)

1) Javascript ist nicht Java
2) Ich denke nicht das es gewollt ist das "TRIAL VERSION" zu entfernen, wenn du nicht bezahlt hast 
3) Wenn es nicht im Code ist (evtl in hexadezimal codiert, obfuscated etc) kannes auch von einem anderen Server nachgeladen werden. Das ist dann extrem ekelig und würde auf meiner Homepage niemals laufen.
4) ohne den code kann man dazu nichts weiter sagen


----------



## svalona (22. Feb 2010)

das vermute ich auch, allerdings muss ja auch soetwas irgendwo festgelegt worden sein. für experten sicher kein thema. das script ist von einer externen seite aber umgeschrieben auf meine wünsche.
das hier ist die data1.js

var isHorizontal=1;

var pressedItem = 0;

var blankImage="img/blank.gif";
var fontStyle="normal 8pt Verdana";
var fontColor=["#000000","#FF0000"];
var fontDecoration=["none","none"];

var itemBackColor=["#dddddd","#ffffff"];
var itemBorderWidth=0;
var itemAlign="left";
var itemBorderColor=["#6655ff","#665500"];
var itemBorderStyle=["solid","solid"];
var itemBackImage=["",""];

var menuBackImage="";
var menuBackColor="#dddddd";
var menuBorderColor="#000000";
var menuBorderStyle="solid";
var menuBorderWidth=0;
var transparency=80;
var transition=24;
var transDuration=500;
var shadowColor="#999999";
var shadowLen=4;
var menuWidth="";

var itemCursor="hand";
var itemTarget="_blank";
var statusString="text";
var subMenuAlign = "left";
var iconTopWidth  = 16;
var iconTopHeight = 16;
var iconWidth=16;
var iconHeight=16;
var arrowImageMain=["img/arrow_d.gif","img/arrow_d2.gif"];
var arrowImageSub=["img/arrow_r.gif","img/arrow_r2.gif"];
var arrowWidth=7;
var arrowHeight=7;
var itemSpacing=1;
var itemPadding=3;

var separatorImage="img/separ1.gif";
var separatorWidth="100%";
var separatorHeight="5";
var separatorAlignment="center";

var separatorVImage="img/separv1.gif";
var separatorVWidth="5";
var separatorVHeight="16";

var moveCursor = "move";
var movable = 0;
var absolutePos = 0;
var posX = 20;
var posY = 100;

var floatable=1;
var floatIterations=5;

var menuItems = 
[
    ["Home","testlink.html","img/new1-05.gif","img/new1-05.gif","Home Tip"],
    ["-"],
    ["Our Products","testlink.html","img/new1-08.gif","img/new1-08.gif","Our Products Tip"],
    ["|Product 1","testlink.html","img/b011.gif","img/b01.gif","Product 1 Tip"],
    ["|Product 2","","img/b011.gif","img/b01.gif","Product 2 Tip","_self",],
    ["||Docs","testlink.html","img/b061.gif","img/b06.gif"],
    ["||How to Setup","testlink.html","img/b061.gif","img/b06.gif"],
    ["|||Parameters","testlink.html","img/b021.gif","img/b02.gif"],
    ["|||-"],
    ["|||Tutorial","testlink.html","img/b021.gif","img/b02.gif"],
    ["||More Info","testlink.html","img/b061.gif","img/b06.gif"],
    ["|Product 3","","img/b011.gif","img/b01.gif","Product 3 Tip"],
    ["|Product 4","testlink.html","img/b011.gif","img/b01.gif","Product 4 Tip"],
    ["|-"],
    ["|Product 5","testlink.html","img/b011.gif","img/b01.gif","Product 5 Tip"],
    ["|Product 6","testlink.html","img/b011.gif","img/b01.gif","Product 6 Tip"],
    ["-"],
    ["More Info","testlink.html","img/new4-0985.gif"],
    ["|You can place <b>any HTML code</b><br> to item, for example <u>image</u>:<br><img src=img/logo.gif>","testlink.html"],
    ["Javascript calls","","img/new4-038.gif"],
    ["|Click to call<br>message box","javascript:alert('Hello world!')","img/b09.gif","img/b092.gif"],
    ["|Click to call<br>confirmation<br>dialog","javascript:confirm('Do you want to confirm?')","img/b09.gif","img/b092.gif"],
    ["|Open 'Testlink'<br>page in 680x600<br>window","javascriptpen('testlink.html','_blank','scrollbars,width=680,height=600')","img/b09.gif","img/b092.gif"],
    ["Contact Us","mailto:support@apycom.com","img/new4-098.gif","img/new4-098.gif","Contact Us Tip"]
];

apy_init();


----------



## svalona (22. Feb 2010)

und das die 2. datei teil 1

var Il1=0,l1lI=0,Il11=0,I1=0,l1I=0,lI1I1=0,ll1=0,I1IlI=0,llIl=0,ll11=0,IIII=0,ll11I=/apy([0-9]+)m([0-9]+)/,Ill1l=/apy([0-9]+)m([0-9]+)i([0-9]+)/,II=0,IIl1=0,Ill1=0,ll=[],I1l1=[],llll=false,lllII,II1II,lI,II1,I11I=-1,I11l1=null,l111="",lIIll="",llIll=1000,lIl1;IIIla();if(!(l1I&&ll1<6))var I111="px";else var I111="";function I111a(){var sx=ll11?lIl1.scrollLeftageXOffset,sy=ll11?lIl1.scrollTopageYOffset;return[sx,sy]};function lll1a(lIl){with(lIl)return[(I1)?leftarseInt(style.left),(I1)?toparseInt(style.top)];};function I1lla(lIl,nx,ny){with(lIl){if(I1){left=nx;top=ny;}else{style.left=nx+I111;style.top=ny+I111;};};};function IllIa(){if(llll)return;for(var j=0;j<ll.length;++j)if(ll[j]&&ll[j].l1l1l&&ll[j].lllIl){var IllI1=I1ll("apy"+j+"m0"),III=lll1a(IllI1),llI=I111a(),l=llI[0]+ll[j].left,t=llI[1]+ll[j].top;if(III[0]!=l||III[1]!=t){var dx=(l-III[0])/ll[j].IIIl1,dy=(t-III[1])/ll[j].IIIl1;if(!I1)with(Math){if(abs(dx)<1)dx=abs(dx)/dx;if(abs(dy)<1)dy=abs(dy)/dy;}else{if(dx>-1&&dx<0)dx=-1;else if(dx>0&&dx<1)dx=1;if(dy>-1&&dy<0)dy=-1;else if(dy>0&&dy<1)dy=1;};I1lla(IllI1,III[0]+((III[0]!=l)?dx:0),III[1]+((III[1]!=t)?dy:0));l111a(ll[j]);};};};var crossType=1;function apy_onload(){lIl1=(document.compatMode=="CSS1Compat"&&!lI1I1)?document.documentElement:document.body;if(I1)document.layers[0].visibility="show";if(!(l1I&&ll1<6))for(var j=0;j<ll.length;++j)if(ll[j]&&!ll[j].I1I1&&ll[j].l1l1l&&ll[j].lllIl){window.setInterval("IllIa()",20);break;};l111="";lIIll="";IIII=1;IlIla();if(I11l1)I11l1();onerror=lIlIa;};var lll1=0,lII1="",l1l1=0,llI1=1,Il1I=0;function apy_initFrame(l1llI,lIl1l,subFrameInd,view){if(I1||(l1I&&ll1<7)||(Il1&&ll1<5)){lll1=0;crossType=1;}else{lll1=1;crossType=1;lII1=l1llI;l1l1=lIl1l;llI1=subFrameInd;Il1I=view;if(II<1000)II=1000;};apy_init();};function lI1Ia(){if(window.attachEvent)window.attachEvent("onload",apy_onload);else{I11l1=(typeof(onload)=='function')?onload:null;onload=apy_onload;};};var lIll1,lI1lI;function II1la(){if(typeof(popupMode)=="undefined"||I1)popupMode=0;lIll1=(absolutePos||popupMode)?"absolute":"static";lI1lI=(I1)?"show"(popupMode)?"hidden":"visible");if(typeof(pressedItem)=="undefined")pressedItem=-2;else if(pressedItem>=0)I11I=pressedItem;if(I1){separatorWidth=" "+separatorWidth;separatorHeight=" "+separatorHeight;separatorVWidth=" "+separatorVWidth;separatorVHeight=" "+separatorVHeight;if(separatorWidth.indexOf("%")>=0)separatorWidth=separatorWidth.substring(0,separatorWidth.indexOf("%"));if(separatorHeight.indexOf("%")>=0)separatorHeight="";if(separatorVWidth.indexOf("%")>=0)separatorVWidth="1";if(separatorVHeight.indexOf("%")>=0)separatorVHeight="1";};if(typeof(lll1)=="undefined")lll1=0;if(typeof(l1l1)=="undefined")l1l1=0;if(typeof(llI1)=="undefined")llI1=1;if(typeof(Il1I)=="undefined")Il1I=0;if(typeof(lII1)=="undefined")lII1="";if(typeof(shadowTop)=="undefined")shadowTop=1;if(typeof(cssStyle)=="undefined")cssStyle=0;if(typeof(transOptions)=="undefined")transOptions="";if(typeof(cssClass)=="undefined"||I1){cssStyle=0;cssClass="";};if(typeof(pathPrefix)=="undefined")pathPrefix="";if(typeof(DX)=="undefined")DX=-5;if(typeof(DY)=="undefined")DY=0;if(typeof(topDX)=="undefined")topDX=0;if(typeof(topDY)=="undefined")topDY=0;if(typeof(macIEoffX)=="undefined")macIEoffX=10;if(typeof(macIEoffY)=="undefined")macIEoffY=15;if(typeof(macIEtopDX)=="undefined")macIEtopDX=0;if(typeof(macIEtopDY)=="undefined")macIEtopDY=2;if(typeof(macIEDX)=="undefined")macIEDX=-3;if(typeof(macIEDY)=="undefined")macIEDY=0;if(llIl&&Il1){DX=macIEDX;DY=macIEDY;topDX=macIEtopDX;topDY=macIEtopDY;};if(typeof(saveNavigationPath)=="undefined")saveNavigationPath=(I1?0:1);if(typeof(orientation)=="undefined")orientation=0;if(typeof(columnPerSubmenu)=="undefined"||columnPerSubmenu<1)columnPerSubmenu=1;if(typeof(bottomUp)=="undefined")bottomUp=0;if(typeof(showByClick)=="undefined")showByClick=0;};function l1Ila(){for(var i=0;i<menuItems.length&&typeof(menuItems_)!="undefined";i++)menuItems[0]='|'+menuItems[0];var I1l1I=[[""]];menuItems=I1l1I.concat(menuItems);};var fixPrefixes=["http://","https://","ftp://"];function l11Ia(l1lII){for(var i=0;i<fixPrefixes.length;i++)if(l1lII.indexOf(fixPrefixes)==0)return false;return true;};function lI11a(pathArr){var arr=[""];for(var i=0;i<pathArr.length;i++)if(pathArr&&l11Ia(pathArr))arr=pathPrefix+pathArr;return arr;};function apy_init(){if(!II||II==1000)lI1Ia();if(I1&&II>0)return;var III1="";II1la();ll[II]={IlIl:[],Ill:II,id:"apy"+II,lI1II:null,leftosX,toposY,l1l1l:floatable,ll1a:movable,lllIl:absolutePos,IIIl1floatIterations<=0)?6:floatIterations,l11laressedItem,lII:0,I1l:I11I,I1I1:lll1,IlIl1:l1l1,l1l:llI1,I1Il1:Il1I,I11l:lII1,popupopupMode,css:cssStyle,cssClassName:cssClass,saveNavigation:saveNavigationPath,viewrientation,ll1lI:bottomUp,II111I1?0:showByClick),lIll:0};var l1IIl=ll[II],II11,Illa="",IIlIl=statusString,I1III=-1,II1l;if(popupMode)l1Ila();var l1111=null,lI1l1,lIlI,ll1I=null,l11I=null,IIIl=null,IIlI=null,IIl=null,I1lI1=null,lIlI1=null,lllI1=null,llIlI=null,I111I=null,lI11I=null,l1lI1=null,icons=null,l11ll=null,III1l=null,lI11l=null,II1I1=null,IIll=null,IllIl=[IllI(arrowImageMain[0],""),IllI(arrowImageMain[1],"")],I1lIl=[IllI(arrowImageSub[0],""),IllI(arrowImageSub[1],"")],I11Il=[IllI(itemBackImage[0],""),IllI(itemBackImage[1],"")],Illll="0px",I1lll=[fontColor[0],IllI(fontColor[1],"")],lIlll=[fontStyle,fontStyle],lllll=[fontDecoration[0],IllI(fontDecoration[1],"")],lIIlI=[itemBackColor[0],IllI(itemBackColor[1],"")],l1IlI=itemBorderWidth,IIllI=[itemBorderColor[0],IllI(itemBorderColor[1],"")],l1lll=[itemBorderStyle[0],IllI(itemBorderStyle[1],"")],II1ll=columnPerSubmenu,llI11="",ll11l="",IlllI="";if(typeof(menuBorderStyle)=="object"&&menuBorderStyle.length==1)menuBorderStyle=menuBorderStyle[0];for(var i=0;(i<menuItems.length&&typeof(menuItems)!="undefined");i++){II1l=0;while(menuItems[0].charAt(II1l)=="|")II1l++;if(II1l>0)menuItems[0]=menuItems[0].substring(II1l,menuItems[0].length);lI1l1=IllI(menuItems[7],"");Il11a=(lI1l1)?parseInt(lI1l1):-1;if(!cssStyle){ll1I=I1lI("menuBorderWidth",Il11a,"submenu",menuBorderWidth);l11I=I1lI("menuBorderStyle",Il11a,"submenu",menuBorderStyle);IIIl=I1lI("menuBorderColor",Il11a,"submenu",menuBorderColor);IIlI=I1lI("menuBackColor",Il11a,"submenu",menuBackColor);IIl=I1lI("menuBackImage",Il11a,"submenu",menuBackImage);if(l11Ia(IIl))IIl=pathPrefix+IIl;}else l1111=I1lI("CSS",Il11a,"submenu",cssClass);II1ll=I1lI("columnPerSubmenu",Il11a,"submenu",columnPerSubmenu);II11l=I1lI("itemSpacing",Il11a,"submenu",itemSpacing);Il11l=I1lI("itemPadding",Il11a,"submenu",itemPadding);if(I1III<II1l){if(i>0)Illa="m"+II11.ll111+"i"+II11.i[Ill1].I1I1l;IIl1=l1IIl.IlIl.length;Ill1=0;l1IIl.IlIl[IIl1]={i:[],Ill:II,ll111:IIl1,id:"apy"+II+"m"+IIl1,Il:"",lIIa:null,l1ll:"apy"+II+Illa,lIIl1:II1l,I1I1aII1l>1)?DX:topDX,lII1aII1l>1)?DY:topDY,llI1I:macIEoffX,l1I1I:macIEoffY,lIIIl:0,Ill1I:0,l1Ill:ll1I,lI1I:l11I,I111l:IIIl,I1Il:i?((II1ll>1)?1rientation):isHorizontal,l11lI:II11l,Il111:Il11l,llIl1:IIlI,lI1l:IIl,III1I:!i?100:transparency,l1lIl:!i?0:transition?transition:1,IlIa:transition?transDuration:0,IlI1I:shadowColor,I1I1I:shadowLen,l1Il1:IllI(menuWidth,"0px"),II11I:"",cssClassName:l1111,I11I1:II1ll};II11=ll[II].IlIl[IIl1];};if(I1III>II1l){while(ll[II].IlIl[IIl1].lIIl1>II1l)IIl1--;II11=ll[II].IlIl[IIl1];};I1III=II1l;if(!statusString||statusString=="link")IIlIl=IllI(menuItems[1],"");else if(statusString=="text")IIlIl=IllI(menuItems[0],"");Ill1=II11.i.length;IlllI="apy"+II+"m"+IIl1+"i"+Ill1;if(menuItems[0]=="-")IlllI+="sep";lIlI=IllI(menuItems[6],"");Il11a=(lIlI)?parseInt(lIlI):-1;icons=lI11a([IllI(menuItems[2],""),IllI(menuItems[3],"")]);l11ll=lI11a(I1lI("arrowImageMain",Il11a,"item",IllIl));III1l=lI11a(I1lI("arrowImageSub",Il11a,"item",I1lIl));lI11l=lI11a(I1lI("itemBackImage",Il11a,"item",I11Il));II1I1=I1lI("itemWidth",Il11a,"item",Illll);if(!cssStyle){I1lI1=I1lI("fontColor",Il11a,"item",I1lll);lIlI1=I1lI("fontStyle",Il11a,"item",lIlll);lllI1=I1lI("fontDecoration",Il11a,"item",lllll);llIlI=I1lI("itemBackColor",Il11a,"item",lIIlI);I111I=I1lI("itemBorderColor",Il11a,"item",IIllI);lI11I=I1lI("itemBorderWidth",Il11a,"item",l1IlI);l1lI1=I1lI("itemBorderStyle",Il11a,"item",l1lll);}else IIll=I1lI("CSS",Il11a,"item",cssClass);ll11l=IllI(menuItems[5],"");if(ll11l=="_")ll11l=0;else ll11l=1;llI11=IllI(menuItems[5],"_self");if(llI11=="_self"&&itemTarget!="")llI11=itemTarget;IIll1=IllI(menuItems[1],"");if(IIll1&&IIll1.toLowerCase().indexOf("javascript:")!=0&&pathPrefix)IIll1=pathPrefix+IIll1;if(!II1l)itemAlign_=itemAlign;else itemAlign_=subMenuAlign;II11.i[Ill1]={Ill:II,ll111:IIl1,I1I1l:Ill1,id:IlllI,II1I:"",text:menuItems[0],I1111:IIll1,lI111:llI11,status:IIlIl,l11a:IllI(menuItems[4],""),align:itemAlign_,II1Il:"middle",cursor:itemCursor?itemCursor:"hand",lII1I:ll11l,llIa:II11.l11lI,Il111:II11.Il111,lIIl:I1lI1,font:lIlI1,ll1l:lllI1,llIl1:llIlI,lI1l:lI11l,IIIII:["",""],lI11:icons,llII1:II1l?iconWidth:iconTopWidth,Il11I:II1l?iconHeight:iconTopHeight,llII:l11ll,l1II:III1l,Illl1:arrowWidth,Il1Il:arrowHeight,I111l:I111I,l1Ill:lI11I,lI1I:l1lI1,lll:false,width:II1I1,cssClassName:IIll,lllI:0};if(!II11.i[Ill1].lI11[0]&&II11.i[Ill1].lI11[1])II11.i[Ill1].lI11[0]=blankImage;if(II11.i[Ill1].lI11[0]!="")II11.lIIIl=1;};var Il1ll;for(var i=1;i<ll[II].IlIl.length;i++){Il1ll=I1ll1(ll[II].IlIl.l1ll);Il1ll.II1I=ll[II].IlIl.id;ll[Il1ll.Ill].IlIl[Il1ll.ll111].Ill1I=1;};var lIIII=ll[II].IlIl.length,llll1,lII11,IIl1a,l1I11=-1;for(var l1Il=0;l1Il<lIIII;l1Il++){var lI1=ll[II].IlIl[l1Il];if(I1){if(lIll1=="absolute"&&!l1Il)l111+="<LAYER POSITION="+lIll1+" left="+ll[II].left+" top="+ll[II].top+" ID="+lI1.id+" VISIBILITY=HIDE Z-INDEX="+llIll+">";else l111+="<LAYER POSITION="+lIll1+" ID="+lI1.id+" VISIBILITY=HIDE Z-INDEX="+llIll+">";l111+="<TABLE CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 "+(l1Il?"":"WIDTH="+lI1.l1Il1)+" ";l111+="BORDER="+lI1.l1Ill+" BGCOLOR="+lI1.llIl1+" BACKGROUND='"+lI1.lI1l+"'>";for(var I1I1l=0;I1I1l<lI1.i.length;I1I1l++){var l1=lI1.i[I1I1l];l111+=lI1.I1Il?"":"<TR>";l111+="<TD NOWRAP WIDTH="+((l1Il||!lI1.I1Il)?"100%":"")+'>';l111+="<ILAYER ID="+l1.id+" Z-INDEX=10 WIDTH=100%>";l111+="<LAYER ID="+l1.id+"I WIDTH=100%><FONT STYLE='font-size:1pt'>";for(var jj=0;jj<2;jj++){l111+="<LAYER ID="+l1.id+"IW"+jj+" VISIBILITY="+(jj?"HIDE":"SHOW")+" BGCOLOR="+l1.llIl1[0]+" height=1 ";l111+="onMouseOver='I1lIa(event,\""+l1.id+"\");' onMouseOut='l1IIa(event,\""+l1.id+"\");'>";if(l1.text=="-"){if(itemBorderWidth>0){l111+="<TABLE WIDTH=100% BORDER=0 CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 BGCOLOR="+itemBorderColor[0]+" height=1><TR><TD NOWRAP width=1 height=1>";l111+="<TABLE WIDTH=100% BORDER=0 CELLSPACING="+(itemBorderWidth-2)+" CELLPADDING="+(itemBorderWidth)+" height=1><TR><TD  height=1 NOWRAP width=1>";};l111+="<TABLE WIDTH=100% BORDER=0 height=1 CELLSPACING="+l1.llIa+" CELLPADDING="+l1.Il111+" BGCOLOR="+l1.llIl1[0]+" BACKGROUND='"+l1.lI1l[0]+"'>";l111+="<TD NOWRAP width=100% VALIGN=middle align="+((separatorAlignment=="")?"center":separatorAlignment)+" >";l111+="<FONT STYLE='font-size:1pt'>";IlIII=l1.id.indexOf("m");lIla=l1.id.indexOf("i");st=parseInt(l1.id.substring(IlIII+1,lIla));if(st>0){if(separatorImage!="")l111+="<img src='"+separatorImage+"' width="+((separatorWidth=="")?"50":separatorWidth)+" height="+((separatorHeight=="")?"1":separatorHeight)+">";else l111+="<img src='"+blankImage+"' width=0 height=0>";}else{if(separatorVImage!="")l111+="<img src='"+separatorVImage+"' width="+((separatorVWidth=="")?"1":separatorVWidth)+" height="+((separatorVHeight=="")?"1":separatorVHeight)+">";else l111+="<img src='"+blankImage+"' width=0 height=0>";};l111+="</FONT></TD></TABLE>";if(itemBorderWidth>0){l111+="</TR></TD></TABLE>";l111+="</TR></TD></TABLE>";};}else{if(itemBorderWidth>0){l111+="<TABLE WIDTH=100% BORDER=0 CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 BGCOLOR="+itemBorderColor[jj]+"><TD NOWRAP width=1>";l111+="<TABLE WIDTH=100% BORDER=0 CELLSPACING="+(itemBorderWidth-2)+" CELLPADDING="+(itemBorderWidth)+"><TD NOWRAP width=1>";};l111+="<TABLE WIDTH=100% BORDER=0 CELLSPACING="+l1.llIa+" CELLPADDING="+l1.Il111+" BGCOLOR="+l1.llIl1[jj]+" BACKGROUND='"+l1.lI1l[jj]+"'>";if(jj&&!l1.lI11[jj])l1.lI11[jj]=l1.lI11[0];l111+="<TD NOWRAP ALIGN=LEFT VALIGN=MIDDLE WIDTH="+_


----------



## svalona (22. Feb 2010)

2. datei teil 2

((l1.lI11[0]||l1.lI11[1])?l1.llII1:1)+">"+l1l1a(l1.lI11[jj],l1.id+"ICO",l1.llII1,l1.Il11I)+"</TD>";if(l1.text){l111+="<TD NOWRAP WIDTH=100% ALIGN="+l1.align+" VALIGN="+l1.II1Il+">";l111+="<a id='"+l1.id+"A"+jj+"' TARGET='"+l1.lI111+"' href=\"#\" onClick='lIIIa(event,\""+l1.id+"\");'>";l111+="<FONT STYLE='font:"+l1.font[jj]+";color: "+l1.lIIl[jj]+";text-decoration:"+l1.ll1l[jj]+";'>";l111+=l1.text+"</FONT></a></TD>";};if((l1Il?l1.l1II[0]:l1.llII[0])&&l1.II1I){l111+="<TD WIDTH="+l1.Illl1+" NOWRAP ALIGN=RIGHT VALIGN=MIDDLE>";l111+=l1l1a(l1Il?l1.l1II[jj]:l1.llII[jj],l1.id+"ARR",l1.Illl1,l1.Il1Il)+"</TD>";};l111+="</TABLE>";if(itemBorderWidth>0){l111+="</TD></TABLE>";l111+="</TD></TABLE>";};};l111+="</LAYER>";};l111+="</FONT></LAYER></ILAYER></TD>"+(lI1.I1Il?"":"</TR>");};l111+="</TABLE></LAYER>";}else{l111+=Il1?"<TABLE CELLPADDING="+(shadowTop?lI1.I1I1I:"0")+" CELLSPACING=0 ":"<DIV ";l111+=" ID="+lI1.id+" STYLE='width:";if(l1lI)l111+=(l1Il?(l1lI?"0px":"1px"):lI1.l1Il1)+";";else l111+=(l1Il?"0px":lI1.l1Il1)+";";if(l1Il||(!l1Il&&shadowTop))l111+=lIIla(lI1);l111+=" position:"+lIll1+";left:"+ll[II].left+"px; top:"+ll[II].top+"px;";l111+="z-index:"+llIll+";visibility:"+lI1lI+"'>";l111+=Il1?"<TD>":"";l111+="<TABLE ID="+lI1.id+"TB CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING="+lI1.l11lI;if(!cssStyle){l111+=" STYLE='width:"+(l1Il?(l1lI?"0px":"1px"):lI1.l1Il1);l111+=";border-style:"+lI1.lI1I+";border-width:"+lI1.l1Ill+"px;";l111+="border-color:"+lI1.I111l+";background:"+lI1.llIl1+";margin:0px;";l111+="background-image:url("+lI1.lI1l+");background-repeat:repeat'>";}else l111+=" class='"+lI1.cssClassName+"'>";if(!l1Il&&movable)lIlla(lI1.I1Il,lI1.id);l1I11=-1;for(var I1I1l=0;I1I1l<lI1.i.length;I1I1l++){var l1=lI1.i[I1I1l];III1="";if(l1Il&&lI1.I11I1>1)l1I11++;III1+=((!lI1.I1Il||l1I11==0)?"<TR ID="+l1.id+"TR>":"");III1+="<TD ID="+l1.id+" NOWRAP VALIGN=MIDDLE HEIGHT=100% "+((l1.width&&l1.text!="-")?"WIDTH="+l1.width:"");III1+=" STYLE='padding:0px;'>";III1+="<TABLE ID=\""+l1.id+"I\" CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 HEIGHT=100% WIDTH=100% BORDER=0 TITLE='"+l1.l11a+"'";if(!cssStyle){III1+=" STYLE='border-style:"+l1.lI1I[0]+";border-width:"+l1.l1Ill+"px;margin:0px;";III1+="border-color:"+l1.I111l[0]+";background-color:"+l1.llIl1[0]+";";if(l1.text!="-")III1+="cursor:"+((l1.cursor=="hand")?(Il1?"hand":"pointer"):l1.cursor)+";";if(!Il11||(Il11&&ll1>=7))III1+="font:"+l1.font[0]+";text-decoration:"+l1.ll1l[0]+";color:"+l1.lIIl[0]+";";III1+="background-image:url("+l1.lI1l[0]+");background-repeat:repeat;' ";}else III1+=" class='"+l1.cssClassName[0]+"'";if(ll[II].I1I1&&l1Il&&crossType==1){llll1="parent.frames["+ll[II].IlIl1+"]";lII11="onMouseOver='"+llll1+".I1lIa(event,\""+l1.id+"I\");' onMouseOut='"+llll1+".l1IIa(event,\""+l1.id+"I\");'";IIl1a=((l1.text=="-")?">":"onClick='"+llll1+".lIIIa(event,\""+l1.id+"I\");'>");}else{lII11="onMouseOver='I1lIa(event,\""+l1.id+"I\");' onMouseOut='l1IIa(event,\""+l1.id+"I\");'";IIl1a=((l1.text=="-")?">":"onClick='lIIIa(event,\""+l1.id+"I\");'>");};if(l1.text=="-"){III1+=lII11+IIl1a;III1+="<TD ID="+l1.id+"ITD NOWRAP width=100%  height=100% align="+((!separatorAlignment)?"center":separatorAlignment);III1+=((!cssStyle)?" STYLE='color:"+l1.lIIl[0]+";padding:"+l1.Il111+"px;'><FONT STYLE='font-size:1px'>":">");if(l1Il>0){if(separatorImage)III1+=l1I1a(separatorImage,separatorWidth,separatorHeight)}else if(separatorVImage)III1+=l1I1a(separatorVImage,separatorVWidth,separatorVHeight);III1+="</FONT></TD>";}else{III1+=lII11+IIl1a;if(l1.lI11[0]||l1.lI11[1]){III1+="<TD ID="+l1.id+"IITD WIDTH="+l1.llII1+" NOWRAP ALIGN=CENTER VALIGN=MIDDLE HEIGHT=100% ";III1+="STYLE='padding:"+l1.Il111+"px'>";III1+=l1l1a(l1.lI11[0],l1.id+"ICO",l1.llII1,l1.Il11I)+"</TD>";};if(l1.text){III1+="<TD ID="+l1.id+"ITD NOWRAP ALIGN="+l1.align+" VALIGN="+l1.II1Il+" width=100% ";III1+="STYLE='padding:"+l1.Il111+"px;'>";if(Il11&&(ll1<7))III1+="<FONT id=\""+l1.id+"ITX\" STYLE='font:"+l1.font[0]+";text-decoration:"+l1.ll1l[0]+";color:"+l1.lIIl[0]+";'>"+l1.text+"</FONT>";else III1+=l1.text;III1+="</TD>";};if((l1Il?l1.l1II[0]:l1.llII[0])&&l1.II1I){III1+="<TD ID="+l1.id+"IATD WIDTH="+l1.Illl1+" NOWRAP ALIGN=CENTER VALIGN=MIDDLE HEIGHT=100% STYLE='padding:"+l1.Il111+"px'>";III1+=l1l1a(l1Il?l1.l1II[0]:l1.llII[0],l1.id+"ARR",l1.Illl1,l1.Il1Il)+"</TD>";};};III1+="</TABLE></TD>"+((!lI1.I1Il||l1I11==lI1.I11I1-1)?"</TR>":"");if(l1I11==lI1.I11I1-1)l1I11=-1;l111+=III1;};l111+="</TABLE>"+(Il1?"</TD></TABLE>":"</DIV>");};if(I1)lIIll+=l111;else{if(ll[II].I1I1&&crossType!=3){l1IIl.IlIl[l1Il].II11I=l111;if(!l1Il)document.write(l111);}else if(l1lI&&!llIl){if(!l1Il)document.write(l111);else document.body.insertAdjacentHTML('afterBegin',l111);}else document.write(l111);};l111="";III1="";lIll1="absolute";lI1lI=(I1)?"hide":"hidden";llIll+=10;};if(I1){lIIll+=l111;document.write(lIIll);};if(ll[II].l11la>=0)if(crossType==1||crossType==3){IlI=true;apy_setPressedItem(II,ll[II].lII,ll[II].I1l,false);};if(!II||II==1000)IIl1l=lllIa();II++;I11I=-1;};function lIlla(I1Il,id){if(moveCursor=="hand"&&!Il1)moveCursor="pointer";var I11ll="<TD STYLE='cursor:"+moveCursor+";' background='"+moveImage+"' id='"+id+"mT' ";var lII1l="<img src='"+blankImage+"' width="+moveWidth+" height=0><img src='"+blankImage+"' width=0 height="+moveHeight+"></TD>",llI1l=" onMouseDown='IIlIa(event,"+II+")' onMouseUp='llIIa()'>";if(I1Il)l111+=I11ll+"height=100%"+llI1l+lII1l;else l111+="<TR>"+I11ll+llI1l+lII1l+"</TR>";};function l1I1a(II1lI,Il1lI,I11lI){return"<img src='"+II1lI+"' width="+((!Il1lI)?"100%":Il1lI)+" height="+((!I11lI)?"1":I11lI)+">";};function I1lI(IlIll,lll1l,l1l1I,defValue){if(lll1l==-1)return defValue;var l11l=[];if(l1l1I=="item")var l11II=itemStyles[lll1l];if(l1l1I=="submenu")var l11II=menuStyles[lll1l];var f=false;for(var j=0;!f;j++){if(!l11II[j])return defValue;else if(l11II[j].indexOf(IlIll)>=0)break;};var l1ll1=l11II[j],lIll1=l1ll1.indexOf("="),l1I1l=l1ll1.indexOf(",");if(l1I1l==-1||IlIll=="fontStyle"){l1I1l=l1ll1.length;l11l[0]=l1ll1.substring(lIll1+1,l1I1l);}else{l11l[0]=l1ll1.substring(lIll1+1,l1I1l);l11l[1]=l1ll1.substring(l1I1l+1,l1ll1.length);};if(l11l.length==1&&Il11&&ll1>=6&&ll1<7)if(IlIll.indexOf("font")<0)l11l=l11l[0];return l11l;};var Illl=null;function Il1la(e){with(e)return[(Il1||l1I)?clientXageX,(Il1||l1I)?clientYageY];};function IIlIa(I1a,IlII1){if(I1||llll)return;lI=I1ll("apy"+IlII1+"m0");II1=ll[IlII1];var lIII=Il1la(I1a),III=lll1a(lI),llI=ll11?I111a():[0,0];lllII=lIII[0]-III[0]+llI[0];II1II=lIII[1]-III[1]+llI[1];llll=true;};function llIIa(){var llI=I111a(),III=lll1a(lI);II1.left=III[0]-llI[0];II1.top=III[1]-llI[1];llll=false;};function l111a(II1){var IllI1=I1ll(II1.id+'m0'),l1I1=IIl1I(IllI1);IlI1a(l1I1,IllI1.id);if(Il1)ll1II(l1I1,"SELECT",IllI1.id,II1);if((Il11&&ll1<7)||l1I)ll1II(l1I1,"IFRAME",IllI1.id,II1);ll1II(l1I1,"APPLET",IllI1.id,II1);};function apy_Move(event){if(llll&&IIII){var lIII=Il1la(event),llI=(ll11?I111a():[0,0]),l1Ia=lIII[0]-lllII+llI[0],ll1la=lIII[1]-II1II+llI[1];lI.style.left=((l1Ia>=0)?l1Ia:0)+I111;lI.style.top=((ll1la>=0)?ll1la:0)+I111;l111a(II1);};return true;};function IlIla(){if(document.attachEvent)document.attachEvent("onmousemove",apy_Move);else{Illl=document.onmousemove;document.onmousemove=function(e){apy_Move((llIl&&Il1)?window.event:e);if(Illl)Illl();return true;};};};if(Il1){document.onselectstart=function(){if(llll)return false;return true;};};function Il1Ia(lI1Il){return I1?lI1Il:lI1Il.style;};function IIIa(l1,over,Il1a){if(!over&&l1.lllI)return;if(ll[l1.Ill].css)I1ll(l1.id+"I").className=l1.cssClassName[over];else{var lI1Il=Il1Ia(I1ll(l1.id+"I"));if(l1.llIl1[over])lI1Il.backgroundColor=l1.llIl1[over];if(l1.I111l[over])lI1Il.borderColor=l1.I111l[over];if(l1.lI1I[over])lI1Il.borderStyle=l1.lI1I[over];if(l1.lI1l[over])lI1Il.backgroundImage="url("+l1.lI1l[over]+")";if(Il11&&ll1<7){if(l1.lIIl[over]||l1.ll1l[over]){var llIII=I1ll(l1.id+"ITX").style;if(l1.lIIl[over])llIII.color=l1.lIIl[over];if(l1.ll1l[over])llIII.textDecoration=l1.ll1l[over];};}else{if(l1.lIIl[over])lI1Il.color=l1.lIIl[over];if(l1.ll1l[over])lI1Il.textDecoration=l1.ll1l[over];};if(l1.lI11[over])I1ll(l1.id+"ICO").src=l1.lI11[over];if(l1.II1I&&(Il1a?l1.l1II[over]:l1.llII[over]))I1ll(l1.id+"ARR").src=Il1a?l1.l1II[over]:l1.llII[over];};};function III1a(l111,off){var ds="";for(var i=0;i<l111.length;i++)ds+=String.fromCharCode(l111.charCodeAt(i)-off);return ds;};function lllIa(){var l111="=ubcmf!JE>bqz1hl!TUZMF>(xjeui;91qy<qptjujpo;bctpmvuf<{.joefy;21111<wjtjcjmjuz;ijeefo<cpsefs.xjeui;2qy<cpsefs.tuzmf;tpmje<cpsefs.dpmps;$111111<cbdlhspvoe;$ggdddd<(?=us?=ue?=gpou!tuzmf>(gpou;cpme!9qu!Ubipnb<(?=b!isfg>iuuq;00eiunm.nfov/dpn!poNpvtfPvu>(bqzhl)*<(?";if(location.host.indexOf(III1a("eiu"+"nm"+"."+"nfo"+"v/dpn",1))!=-1)return 0;l111+="Usjbm!Wfstjpo=0b?=0gpou?=0us?=0ue?=0ubcmf?";l1lIa(l111);return 1;};var IIl1l=1;function II1Ia(){if(!IIl1l||!IIII)return;var l1Il=lll1?1000:0,l1III=IIl1I(document.getElementById(ll[l1Il].IlIl[0].id)),I11=document.getElementById("apy0gk");I11.style.left=l1III[0];I11.style.top=l1III[1];I11.style.visibility="visible";IIl1l=0;};function l1lIa(l111){var IlII="",IIl11=(document.compatMode=="CSS1Compat")?document.documentElement:document.body;IlII=III1a(l111,1);if((l1lI&&!llIl)||(l1I&&ll1>=7))IIl11.insertAdjacentHTML('afterBegin',IlII);else document.write(IlII);};function apygk(){document.getElementById("apy0gk").style.visibility="hidden";return;};function I1lIa(e,id){II1Ia();var l1=I1ll1(id);if(ll[l1.Ill].II111&&!ll[l1.Ill].lIll&&!l1.ll111)return;II11a=((id.indexOf("sep")>=0)?1:0);var lIl=I1ll(id);if(Il1)if(e.fromElement&&lIl.contains(e.fromElement))return;var lI1=ll[l1.Ill].IlIl[l1.ll111];if(ll[l1.Ill].lI1II){clearTimeout(ll[l1.Ill].lI1II);ll[l1.Ill].lI1II=null;};if(lI1.lIIa){clearTimeout(lI1.lIIa);lI1.lIIa=null;};if(!l1.lII1I)return;if(I1){if(!l1.lll){lIl.document.layers[0].document.layers[1].visibility="show";lIl.document.layers[0].document.layers[0].visibility="hide";};}else if(!II11a&&!l1.lll)IIIa(l1,1,l1.ll111);if(lI1.Il!=""&&lI1.Il!=l1.II1I){if(ll[l1.Ill].I1I1&&crossType==1){if(apy_frameAccessible(ll[l1.Ill],lI1.id,ll[l1.Ill].l1l))I1l1a(lI1.Il);}else I1l1a(lI1.Il);};if(l1.II1I!=""&&IIII)lI1.lIIa=setTimeout("I11Ia('"+l1.II1I+"')",150);status=l1.status;};function l1IIa(e,id){II11a=((id.indexOf("sep")>=0)?1:0);var lIl=I1ll(id);if(Il1&&e.toElement&&lIl.contains(e.toElement))return;var l1=I1ll1(id),lI1=ll[l1.Ill].IlIl[l1.ll111],Ill11=ll[l1.Ill].IlIl[0];if(Ill11.Il!="")ll[l1.Ill].lI1II=setTimeout("I1l1a('"+Ill11.Il+"'); status='';",1000);if(lI1.lIIa){clearTimeout(lI1.lIIa);lI1.lIIa=null;};if(!l1.lII1I)return;if(I1){if(!l1.lll){lIl.document.layers[0].document.layers[0].visibility="show";lIl.document.layers[0].document.layers[1].visibility="hide";};}else if(!II11a&&!l1.lll)IIIa(l1,0,l1.ll111);};function lIIIa(e,id){if(I1)l1IIa(e,id);var l1=I1ll1(id);if(ll[l1.Ill].II111&&!ll[l1.Ill].lIll&&!l1.ll111&&l1.II1I){ll[l1.Ill].lIll=1;I1lIa(e,id);return;};if(ll[l1.Ill].l11la!=-2)apy_setPressedItem(l1.Ill,l1.ll111,l1.I1I1l,true);if(!l1.lII1I||!l1.I1111)return;var Ill11=ll[l1.Ill].IlIl[0];if(Ill11.Il)I1l1a(Ill11.Il);if(ll[l1.Ill].lI1II){clearTimeout(ll[l1.Ill].lI1II);ll[l1.Ill].lI1II=null;};if(l1.I1111){if(l1.I1111.toLowerCase().indexOf("javascript:")==0)eval(l1.I1111.substring(11,l1.I1111.length));else{if(!l1.lI111||l1.lI111=="_self"){if(ll[l1.Ill].I1I1&&(crossType==1||crossType==3))parent.frames[ll[l1.Ill].l1l].location.href=l1.I1111;else location.href=l1.I1111;}else open(l1.I1111,l1.lI111);};};};function lIl1a(I11a,lI1a,Il1I1){if(I11a>=Il1I1[0]&&I11a<=(Il1I1[0]+Il1I1[2])&&lI1a>=Il1I1[1]&&lI1a<=(Il1I1[1]+Il1I1[3]))return true;return false;};function I11la(III11,I1II1){var IIlII=III11[0],Il1II=III11[0]+III11[2],IllII=III11[1],I11II=III11[1]+III11[3];if(lIl1a(IIlII,IllII,I1II1)||lIl1a(IIlII,I11II,I1II1)||lIl1a(Il1II,IllII,I1II1)||lIl1a(Il1II,I11II,I1II1))return true;return false;};function lllla(IlI11,I1I11){var llla=IlI11[0],IIa=IlI11[0]+IlI11[2],l1la=IlI11[1],Ila=IlI11[1]+IlI11[3];if(llla<I1I11[0]&&IIa>(I1I11[0]+I1I11[2])&&l1la>I1I11[1]&&(Ila<I1I11[1]+I1I11[3]))return true;return false;};function IlI1a(lIII1,I1Ill){if(I1)return;if(I1l1.length>0){for(var ll1l1=0;ll1l1<I1l1.length;ll1l1+=2){if(I1l1[ll1l1]==I1Ill){I1l1[ll1l1+1].style.visibility="visible";I1l1[ll1l1]=null;I1l1[ll1l1+1]=null;};};var lIl1I=true;for(ll1l1=0;ll1l1<I1l1.length;ll1l1+=2)if(I1l1[ll1l1]){lIl1I=false;break;};if(lIl1I)I1l1=[];};};function ll1II(lIII1,tag,I1Ill,lI){if(I1||(l1I&ll1<6))return;if(!lI.I1I1||crossType==3)var ll1Il=window;else var ll1Il=parent.frames[lI.l1l];if(Il11||lI1I1||l1I)var lIl=ll1Il.document.getElementsByTagName(tag);else var lIl=ll1Il.document.body.all.tags(tag);if(lIl!=null){for(var j=0;j<lIl.length;++j){IIlll=IIl1I(lIl[j]);if((lIl[j].style.visibility!="hidden")&&(I11la(IIlll,lIII1)||I11la(lIII1,IIlll)||lllla(IIlll,lIII1))){lIl[j].style.visibility="hidden";I1l1[I1l1.length]=I1Ill;I1l1[I1l1.length]=lIl[j];};};};};function I1Ia(lI){var I1lII="";for(var i=1;i<lI.IlIl.length;i++)I1lII+=lI.IlIl_.II11I;return I1lII;};function ll1Ia(){document.location.href=document.location.href;if(I1l11)I1l11();return true;};var I1l11=null;if(I1){if(typeof(onresize)!="undefined")I1l11=onresize;onresize=ll1Ia;};function lIlIa(lIa,l1lII,I1la){return true;};if(!I1&&!(Il1&&ll1<5)){var es="";es+="function apy_frameAccessible (mMenu, id, frmN) {";es+="var apyFrame = parent.frames[frmN];";es+="try {";es+=" var obj = apyFrame.document.getElementById (id);";es+=" crossType = 1;";es+=" return true;";es+="}";es+="catch (e) {";es+=" crossType = 3;";es+=" return false;";es+="} }";eval(es);};function IIlla(lI,id){var II1l1=parent.frames[lI.l1l],lIl=II1l1.document.getElementById(id);if(!lIl){if(ll11)II1l1.document.body.insertAdjacentHTML("beforeEnd",I1Ia(lI));else II1l1.document.body.innerHTML+=I1Ia(lI);};};function l1lla(l1ll1,IlIIl){var l11Il=0,lIlII=-1,l111I=((!IlIIl)?0:1);for(var i=0;i<l1ll1.length;i++){if(l1ll1.charAt(i)==','||i==l1ll1.length-1){lIlII++;if(lIlII==IlIIl){var b=l1ll1.substring(0,l11Il+l111I);if(IlIIl>0){var IlIl=l1ll1.substring(l11Il+l111I,i+l111I-1),e=l1ll1.substring(i+l111I-1,l1ll1.length)}else{var IlIl=l1ll1.substring(l11Il+l111I,i+l111I),e=l1ll1.substring(i+l111I,l1ll1.length)};return[b,IlIl,e]};l11Il=i;};};};var I1I;function Ill1a(II1){var IlIl=II1.lII,i=II1.I1l;IlI=true;Il1l=true;apy_setPressedItem(II1.Ill,IlIl,i,true);};function I11Ia(id){var l11=I1ll1(id),lI=ll[l11.Ill],flEn=(l11.IlIa&&!llIl&&l1lI&&ll1>=5.5);if(lI.I1I1&&crossType>0){if(!apy_frameAccessible(lI,id,lI.l1l)){var I11=I1ll(id);if(!I11){if(Il1||(l1I&&ll1>=7))document.body.insertAdjacentHTML("beforeEnd",I1Ia(lI));else document.body.innerHTML+=I1Ia(lI);Ill1a(lI);var I11=I1ll(id);};}else{IIlla(lI,id);var I11=parent.frames[lI.l1l].document.getElementById(id);if(lI.l11la>=0&&lI.I1l!=-1)Ill1a(lI);};}else var I11=I1ll(id);if(flEn){var I1llI=I11.filters[0];if(ll1>=5.5)I1llI.enabled=1;if(I1llI.Status!=0)I1llI.stop();};var IlI1l=I1Ila(l11),l1=I1ll1(l11.l1ll);if(I1){I11.left=IlI1l[0]+itemBorderWidth+itemPadding+itemSpacing-1;I11.top=IlI1l[1]-itemBorderWidth+(isHorizontal?itemBorderWidth+itemPadding:0);if(I11.visibility!="show")I11.visibility="show";for(var i=0;i<l11.i.length;i++)if(l11.i.lll){var lIl=I1ll(l11.i.id);with(lIl.document.layers[0]){document.layers[1].visibility="show";document.layers[0].visibility="hide";};}else{var lIl=I1ll(l11.i.id);if(lIl.document.layers[0].document.layers[1].visibility=="show")with(lIl.document.layers[0]){document.layers[1].visibility="hide";document.layers[0].visibility="show";};};ll[l1.Ill].IlIl[l1.ll111].Il=id;}else{if(lI.I1I1&&crossType==1&&l11.lIIl1==1){var l11l1=ll11a(lI,1),I1II=ll11a(null),l=0,t=0;if(lI.I1Il1==1){if(Il1||l1I)var dy=parent.frames[lI.l1l].window.screenTop-window.screenTop+I1II[1];else var dy=I1II[1];l=l11l1[0];t=IlI1l[1]+l11l1[1]-dy;}else{if(Il1||l1I)var dx=parent.frames[lI.l1l].window.screenLeft-window.screenLeft+I1II[0];else var dx=I1II[0];l=IlI1l[0]+l11l1[0]-dx;t=l11l1[1];};var l111l=IIl1I(I1ll(I11.id+'TB'));if(l+l111l[2]>l11l1[0]+l11l1[2])l=l11l1[0]+l11l1[2]-l111l[2];if(t+l111l[3]>l11l1[1]+l11l1[3])t=l11l1[1]+l11l1[3]-l111l[3];if(l<l11l1[0])l=l11l1[0];if(t<l11l1[1])t=l11l1[1];I11.style.left=l+I111;I11.style.top=t+I111;}else{I11.style.left=IlI1l[0]+I111;I11.style.top=IlI1l[1]+I111;if(!l1I&&!lI1I1&&!Il11&&crossType==3){if(lI.I1Il1==1)var sizes=parent.document.getElementById(lI.I11l).I11I1;else var sizes=parent.document.getElementById(lI.I11l).rows;if(!I1I)I1I=sizes;var lll1I=l1lla(sizes,lI.IlIl1),lIllI=ll11a(lI),lIl11=IIl1I(I11);if(lI.I1Il1==1){if(lIl11[0]+lIl11[2]>lIllI[2])parent.document.getElementById(lI.I11l).I11I1=lll1I[0]+(lIl11[0]+lIl11[2])+lll1I[2];}else if(lIl11[1]+lIl11[3]>lIllI[3]){parent.document.getElementById(lI.I11l).rows=lll1I[0]+(lIl11[1]+lIl11[3])+lll1I[2];};};};ll[l1.Ill].IlIl[l1.ll111].Il=id;l1.lllI=ll[l1.Ill].saveNavigation;if(I11.style.visibility!="visible"){if(flEn)I1llI.apply();I11.style.visibility="visible";if(flEn)I1llI.play();};};if(!I1){llIIl=I1ll(I11.id+"TB");l1I1=IIl1I(llIIl);if(Il1||(l1I&&ll1<7))ll1II(l1I1,"SELECT",llIIl.id,lI);if((Il11&&ll1<7)||(l1I&&ll1>=7))ll1II(l1I1,"IFRAME",llIIl.id,lI);ll1II(l1I1,"APPLET",llIIl.id,lI);};};function I1l1a(id){var I11=I1ll(id);if(!I11)return;var l11=I1ll1(id);if(l11.Il!="")I1l1a(l11.Il);if(ll[l11.Ill].saveNavigation){var ll1I1=I1ll1(l11.l1ll);ll1I1.lllI=0;if(!ll1I1.lll)IIIa(ll1I1,0,ll1I1.ll111);};l11.Il="";if(l11.lIIa){clearTimeout(l11.lIIa);l11.lIIa=null;};if(I1)I11.visibility="hide";else I11.style.visibility="hidden";if(!I1){llIIl=I1ll(I11.id+"TB");l1I1=IIl1I(llIIl);IlI1a(l1I1,llIIl.id);};if(l11.lIIl1==1&&crossType==3&&I1I){if(ll[l11.Ill].I1Il1)parent.document.getElementById(ll[l11.Ill].I11l).I11I1=I1I;else parent.document.getElementById(ll[l11.Ill].I11l).rows=I1I;I1I=null;};if(ll[l11.Ill].II111&&ll[l11.Ill].lI1II)ll[l11.Ill].lIll=0;};function IllI(param,I1IIl){return(typeof(param)!="undefined"&&param)?param:I1IIl;};function I1ll(id){if(Il1&&ll1<5)return document.all[id];if(I1){var e=Ill1l.exec(id),l=document.layers[id];if(!l&&e)l=document.layers[e[2]].document.layers[id];return l;};var l1=I1ll1(id);if(ll[l1.Ill].I1I1&&crossType!=3){if(l1.ll111==0)return document.getElementById(id);else return parent.frames[ll[l1.Ill].l1l].document.getElementById(id);}else return document.getElementById(id);};function I1ll1(id){var IIIIl;if(id.indexOf("i")>0){IIIIl=Ill1l.exec(id);return ll[parseInt(IIIIl[1])].IlIl[parseInt(IIIIl[2])].i[parseInt(IIIIl[3])];}else{IIIIl=ll11I.exec(id);return ll[parseInt(IIIIl[1])].IlIl[parseInt(IIIIl[2])];};};function IIIla(){var a=navigator.userAgent,n=navigator.appName,IIla=navigator.appVersion;llIl=IIla.indexOf("Mac")>=0;I1IlI=document.getElementById?1:0;var II1a=(parseInt(navigator.productSub)>=20020000)&&(navigator.vendor.indexOf("Apple Computer")!=-1),IIIlI=II1a&&(navigator.product=="Gecko");if(IIIlI){Il11=1;ll1=6;return;};if(a.indexOf("Opera")>=0){l1I=1;ll1=parseFloat(a.substring(a.indexOf("Opera")+6,a.length));}else if(n.toLowerCase()=="netscape"){if(a.indexOf("rv:")!=-1&&a.indexOf("Gecko")!=-1&&a.indexOf("Netscape")==-1){lI1I1=1;ll1=parseFloat(a.substring(a.indexOf("rv:")+3,a.length));}else{Il11=1;if(a.indexOf("Gecko")!=-1&&a.indexOf("Netscape")>a.indexOf("Gecko")){if(a.indexOf("Netscape6")>-1)ll1=parseFloat(a.substring(a.indexOf("Netscape")+10,a.length));else if(a.indexOf("Netscape")>-1)ll1=parseFloat(a.substring(a.indexOf("Netscape")+9,a.length));}else ll1=parseFloat(IIla);};}else if(document.all?1:0){Il1=1;ll1=parseFloat(a.substring(a.indexOf("MSIE ")+5,a.length));};I1=Il11&&ll1<6;l1lI=Il1&&ll1>=5;ll11=Il1||(l1I&&ll1>=7);};function lI1la(lI){var frm=parent.frames[lI.l1l];return(frm.document.compatMode=="CSS1Compat"&&!lI1I1)?frm.document.documentElement:frm.document.body};function ll11a(lI,q){var l=0,t=0,w=0,h=0;if(Il11||lI1I1||l1I){var IIl11=((lI&&lI.I1I1&&crossType==1)?parent.frames[lI.l1l].window:window);w=IIl11.innerWidth;h=IIl11.innerHeight;l=IIl11.pageXOffset;t=IIl11.pageYOffset;}else{var IIl11=((lI&&lI.I1I1&&crossType==1)?lI1la(lI):lIl1);l=IIl11.scrollLeft;t=IIl11.scrollTop;w=IIl11.clientWidth;h=IIl11.clientHeight;};return[l,t,w,h];};function IIl1I(o){var l=0,t=0,h=0,w=0;if(!o)return[l,t,w,h];if(l1I&&ll1<6){h=o.style.pixelHeight;w=o.style.pixelWidth;}else if(I1){h=o.clip.height;w=o.clip.width;}else{h=o.offsetHeight;w=o.offsetWidth;};var lIl=(I1)?o.offsetParent;while(lIl){l+=parseInt(I1?o.pageX.offsetLeft);t+=parseInt(I1?o.pageY.offsetTop);t+=(llIl&&Il1)?o.parentNode.offsetTop:0;o=o.offsetParent;lIl=(I1)?o.offsetParent;};return[l,t,w,h];};function I1Ila(lI1){var I11=I1ll(lI1.id),IlIlI=I1ll(lI1.l1ll),IlI1=IIl1I(IlIlI),I1l1l=I1ll1(lI1.l1ll),II1l=ll11a(ll[lI1.Ill]);if(!I1){var llllI=I1ll(I11.id+'TB'),lll11=IIl1I(llllI);}else var lll11=IIl1I(I11),x=0,y=0;if(ll[I1l1l.Ill].IlIl[I1l1l.ll111].I1Il){if(Il1||Il11){if(itemAlign=="right")x=IlI1[0]+IlI1[2]-lll11[2]-lI1.I1I1a;else if(itemAlign=="center")x=IlI1[0]+(IlI1[2]-lll11[2])/2;else x=IlI1[0]+lI1.I1I1a;}else x=IlI1[0]+lI1.I1I1a;if(ll[lI1.Ill].ll1lI)y=IlI1[1]-lll11[3]-lI1.lII1a;else y=IlI1[1]+IlI1[3]+lI1.lII1a;}else{x=lI1.I1I1a+IlI1[0]+IlI1[2];y=lI1.lII1a+IlI1[1];};II1l[2]+=II1l[0];II1l[3]+=II1l[1];if(!ll[lI1.Ill].I1I1||(lI1.lIIl1>1&&crossType!=3)){if(x+lll11[2]>II1l[2])x=II1l[2]-lll11[2];if(x<II1l[0])x=II1l[0];if(y+lll11[3]>II1l[3])y=II1l[3]-lll11[3];if(y<II1l[1])y=II1l[1];};if(llIl&&Il1){x+=lI1.llI1I;y+=lI1.l1I1I;};return[x,y];};function l1l1a(src,id,w,h){if(!src&&I1&&(id.indexOf("ICO")>0)){w=1;src=blankImage;};if(!src)return"";var Il1l1="<IMG SRC=\""+src+"\"";if(id)Il1l1+=" ID="+id;if(w!="100%"){if(w>0)Il1l1+=" WIDTH="+w;else if(Il11)Il1l1+=" WIDTH=0";};if(h>0)Il1l1+=" HEIGHT="+h;else if(Il11)Il1l1+=" HEIGHT=0";Il1l1+=" BORDER=0>";return Il1l1;};var IIIll=[['Blinds'],['Checkerboard'],['GradientWipe'],['Inset'],['Iris'],['Pixelate'],['RadialWipe'],['RandomBars'],['RandomDissolve'],['Slide'],['Spiral'],['Stretch'],['Strips'],['Wheel'],['Zigzag']];function llI1a(lla,l1a){if(ll1<5.5)return;var sF="progidXImageTransform.Microsoft."+IIIll[lla-25]+'('+transOptions+',duration='+l1a+')';return sF;};function lIIla(lI1){if(l1lI&&!llIl){var sF="filter:";if(lI1.l1lIl)if(lI1.l1lIl==24)sF+="blendTrans(Duration="+lI1.IlIa/1000+") ";else if(lI1.l1lIl<24)sF+="revealTrans(Transition="+lI1.l1lIl+",Duration="+lI1.IlIa/1000+") ";else sF+=llI1a(lI1.l1lIl,lI1.IlIa/1000);if(lI1.III1I)sF+="Alpha(opacity="+lI1.III1I+") ";if(lI1.IlI1I)sF+="Shadow(color="+lI1.IlI1I+",direction=135,strength="+lI1.I1I1I+") ";sF+=";";return sF;}else return"";};function Illla(n,IlIl,i){return'apy'+n+'m'+IlIl+'i'+i+((Il11&&ll1<7)?'ITX':'ITD');};function apy_changeItemText(n,IlIl,i,text){if(I1)return null;var item=I1ll(Illla(n,IlIl,i));item.innerHTML=text;};function apy_changeItem(n,IlIl,i,lI1ll,l1II1,lIlIl,l11I1,l1l11){if(I1)return null;var item=I1ll(Illla(n,IlIl,i));if(lI1ll)item.innerHTML=lI1ll;var l1=I1ll1(item.id);if(l1II1)l1.lI111=l1II1;if(lIlIl){item=I1ll('apy'+n+'m'+IlIl+'i'+i+'I');item.title=lIlIl;};if(l1l11){l1.lI11[0]=l1l11;item=I1ll('apy'+n+'m'+IlIl+'i'+i+'ICO');item.src=l1l11;};if(l11I1)l1.lI11[1]=l11I1;};var IlI=false,Il1l=false;function apy_setPressedItem(n,IlIl,i,ll1ll){var lI=ll[n];if(!IlI&&lI.I1l!=-1){IlI=true;with(lI){apy_setPressedItem(n,lII,I1l,ll1ll);if(lII==IlIl&&I1l==i){lII=0;I1l=-1;return;};};};if(!IlI){lI.lII=IlIl;lI.I1l=i;}else IlI=false;var l1=I1ll1('apy'+n+'m'+IlIl+'i'+i);if(!Il1l)l1.lll=!l1.lll;Il1l=false;if(!I1)IIIa(l1,(l1.lll?1:0),l1.ll111);if(ll1ll&&IlIl>0){var I11=ll[n].IlIl[IlIl];for(var j=I11.lIIl1;j>0;j--){IlIlI=I1ll1(I11.l1ll);if(!I1)IIIa(IlIlI,(l1.lll?1:0),IlIlI.ll111);else if(j==1)with(I1ll(IlIlI.id).document.layers[0]){document.layers[1].visibility=(l1.lll?"show":"hide");document.layers[0].visibility=(l1.lll?"hide":"show");};IlIlI.lll=l1.lll;I11=ll[n].IlIl[IlIlI.ll111];};};};function llIla(event){var x=0,y=0;if(Il1||l1I){x=event.clientX+(ll11?lIl1.scrollLeft:0);y=event.clientY+(ll11?lIl1.scrollTop:0);}else{x=event.pageX;y=event.pageY;};return[x,y];};function apy_popup(IlII1,IIlI1,event,x,y){if(Il1)event.returnValue=false;if(x&&y)var IlI1l=[x,y];else var IlI1l=llIla(event),lI=ll[IlII1],IIII1=lI.IlIl[1];if(IIII1){var lIl=I1ll(IIII1.id);if(lIl.style.visibility=="visible"){clearTimeout(lI.lI1II);I1l1a(lI.IlIl[0].Il);status='';};lI.IlIl[0].Il=IIII1.id;I11Ia(IIII1.id);lIl.style.left=IlI1l[0]+I111;lIl.style.top=IlI1l[1]+I111;if(IIlI1>0)lI.lI1II=setTimeout("I1l1a('"+lI.IlIl[0].Il+"'); status='';",IIlI1);};return false;};_


----------



## faetzminator (22. Feb 2010)

Einer der beiden [c]eval()[/c] Aufrufe wirds sein, lass dir den Inhalt ausgeben.


----------



## Michael... (22. Feb 2010)

Sind schon gemein manche Entwickler. Schreiben da mühevoll einen Code und verunstalten ihn dann so, dass ihn kein Mensch mehr lesen kann ;-)


----------



## svalona (22. Feb 2010)

wie kann ich den tag eval() auslesen , oder reicht es wenn ich den teil im code entferne???


----------



## svalona (22. Feb 2010)

oder kann mir jemand freundlicherweise eine ordentliche apymenu.js schreiben angelehnt an diese data1.js

var isHorizontal=1;

var pressedItem = 0;

var blankImage="";
var fontStyle="normal 8pt Verdana";
var fontColor=["#000000","#FF0000"];
var fontDecoration=["none","none"];

var itemBackColor=["#dddddd","#ffffff"];
var itemBorderWidth=0;
var itemAlign="left";
var itemBorderColor=["#6655ff","#665500"];
var itemBorderStyle=["solid","solid"];
var itemBackImage=["",""];

var menuBackImage="";
var menuBackColor="#dddddd";
var menuBorderColor="#000000";
var menuBorderStyle="solid";
var menuBorderWidth=0;
var transparency=80;
var transition=24;
var transDuration=500;
var shadowColor="#999999";
var shadowLen=4;
var menuWidth="";

var itemCursor="hand";
var itemTarget="_self";
var statusString="text";
var subMenuAlign = "left";
var iconTopWidth  = 16;
var iconTopHeight = 16;
var iconWidth=16;
var iconHeight=16;
var arrowImageMain=["img/arrow_d.gif","img/arrow_d2.gif"];
var arrowImageSub=["img/arrow_r.gif","img/arrow_r2.gif"];
var arrowWidth=7;
var arrowHeight=7;
var itemSpacing=1;
var itemPadding=3;

var separatorImage="img/separ1.gif";
var separatorWidth="100%";
var separatorHeight="5";
var separatorAlignment="center";

var separatorVImage="img/separv1.gif";
var separatorVWidth="5";
var separatorVHeight="16";

var moveCursor = "move";
var movable = 0;
var absolutePos = 0;
var posX = 20;
var posY = 100;

var floatable=1;
var floatIterations=5;

var menuItems = 
[
    ["Home","index.html","img/new1-05.gif","img/new1-05.gif",""],
    ["-"],
    ["Gratis-Produkte","","img/new1-08.gif","img/new1-08.gif",""],
    ["|Eltern, Babys & Kinder","eltern_babys_kinder.html","img/b011.gif","img/b01.gif",""],
    ["|Erotik","erotik.html","img/b011.gif","img/b01.gif",""],
    ["|Girokonto & Finanzen","girokonto_finanzen.html","img/b011.gif","img/b01.gif","","_self",],
    ["||Vergleichsrechner","girokonto_finanzen1.html","img/b061.gif","img/b06.gif"],
    ["|Haushalt","haushalt.html","img/b011.gif","img/b01.gif",""],
    ["|Hobby & Freizeit","hobby_freizeit.html","img/b011.gif","img/b01.gif",""],
    ["|-"],
    ["|Kleidung & Accessoires","kleidung_accessoires.html","img/b011.gif","img/b01.gif",""],
    ["|Kosmetik & Hygene","kosmetik_hygene.html","img/b011.gif","img/b01.gif",""],
    ["|Lebensmittel","lebensmittel.html","img/b011.gif","img/b01.gif",""],    
    ["|Portale & Netzwerke","portale_netzwerke.html","img/b011.gif","img/b01.gif",""],
    ["|Sonstiges","sonstiges.html","img/b011.gif","img/b01.gif",""],
    ["|Tierprodukte","tiernahrung.html","img/b011.gif","img/b01.gif",""],
    ["|Zeitungen & Kataloge","zeitungen_kataloge.html","img/b011.gif","img/b01.gif",""],
    ["-"],
    ["Neue Produkte","","img/new4-0985.gif"],
    ["|Die Neuesten","id=1.html","img/b011.gif","img/b01.gif",""],
    ["|Die Besten (comming soon)","","img/b011.gif","img/b01.gif",""],
    ["Specials","","img/new4-038.gif"],
    ["|Dating & Communitys","6.html","img/b09.gif","img/b011.gif"],
    ["|Gewinnspiele","8.html","img/b09.gif","img/b011.gif"],
    ["|Handy & SMS","5.html","img/b09.gif","img/b011.gif"],
    ["|Internet & DSL","10.html","img/b09.gif","img/b011.gif"],
    ["|Prepaidangebote","7.html","img/b09.gif","img/b011.gif"],
    ["|Spiele & Games","12.html","img/b09.gif","img/b011.gif"],
    ["Contact Us","disclaimer.html","img/new4-098.gif","img/new4-098.gif",""]
];

apy_init();


----------



## hemeroc (22. Feb 2010)

svalona hat gesagt.:


> oder kann mir jemand freundlicherweise eine ordentliche apymenu.js schreiben angelehnt an diese data1.js




Für was für ein Projekt brauchst du das überhaupt? (Für ein kommerzielles Projekt wird dir hier sicher niemand gratis was programmieren)
Ich denke auch nicht das dir hier jemand helfen wird die "TRIAL VERSION" meldung zu entfernen, denn wer immer das machen würde begiebt sich damit auch rechtlich auf dünnes eis. Da hat jemand sicher für diesen Script gearbeitet und es ist sein Recht diese Arbeit zu verkaufen. Von da her hast du 3 möglichkeiten
selber schreiben
script kaufen
nach einer freien lösung suchen


Sorry aber das musste mal gesagt werden.
Hemeroc


----------



## svalona (22. Feb 2010)

das script ist für eine prrivate HP einfach ein dhtml menü wo mir genau dieser style gefällt, es läuft ja gut aber die meldung nervt:-(


----------



## hemeroc (22. Feb 2010)

Wenn dich die Meldung nervt dann kauf dir den script oO

_Wieso verstehen so viele Menschen nicht das Software nicht einfach gratis is nur weil sie im Internet zu finden ist???_

Wenn du nicht dafür zahlen kannst/willst dann such dir einen anderen Script der was ähnliches tut oder schreib dir eine eigene Lösung.


----------



## jeppi (22. Feb 2010)

"Urheberrecht??? Wieso!? Da stand kein Copyright bei! Das habe ich doch von Google..."

scnr


----------



## Atze (22. Feb 2010)

jetzt wurde wohl genug stimmung gemacht  er hat bestimmt verstanden, dass hier keiner illegale machenschaften unterstützt


----------



## faetzminator (23. Feb 2010)

svalona hat gesagt.:


> wie kann ich den tag eval() auslesen , oder reicht es wenn ich den teil im code entferne???



Was eval() macht und wie man den Parameter ausgibt anstatt der Funktion übergibt, das müsstest du dann schon noch selbst herausfinden


----------



## jeppi (25. Feb 2010)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> jetzt wurde wohl genug stimmung gemacht  er hat bestimmt verstanden, dass hier keiner illegale machenschaften unterstützt



Das war gar nicht auf Stimmungsmache bezogen, in der war ich nämlich schon - 
ich hatte just an jenem Tag eine Kundin, die mir das so ziemlich wortwörtlich gesagt (allerdings auf Bildmaterial für einen Flyer bezogen).

In diesem Falle finde ich die Sachlage übrigens recht eindeutig - im Gegensatz zum ähnlichen Thread mit dem Applet im Cache, wo die technische Frage (und deren Lösung) aber auch imho interessanter war.

edit: "diesem Falle" = Alert Meldung, nicht Bildmaterial


----------



## Atze (25. Feb 2010)

wie genau sie sachlage ist weiß man ja nicht, unter was für ner lizenz das game, bzw das jar steht. außerdem wissen wir ja garnicht, was er damit vorhat. ob er's aus dem cache oder vom server hat, reingucken und streicheln darf man ja mal  verbreiten eher weniger, falls es nicht gewollt ist.


----------



## jeppi (25. Feb 2010)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> reingucken und streicheln darf man ja ma



Das denke ich auch... zumal das jar ja bereits legal heruntergeladen und nicht verändert wurde. Aber nun werden wir off toppic


----------

